# KYB GR2 Struts?



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Ok, I have a 93' with H&R springs. The struts just don't cut it. When I hit a bump they don't recover well, it's like floating. I have the stock truts on it. I know the gr2 are just replacements and no where near the quality of agx, I just can't afford them right now. I was wondering if the GR2's are ok for aftermarket springs. Does anyone run these. Does it feel like your in the ocean with these? My tires are feathering towards the edges so I need to replace these. Any input would be great. Don't tell me go agx unless you know the GR2's will do the same thing as my strunts now, I know AGX would be the best and ideal but I can't afford them. I just want the car to recover a little better, it's very bad now so any improvement would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

They are ok, but I have heard a lot of bad things about them.. Never rode in a car with them, but I have the AGX's on my 93 SE-R and they ride almost smoother than the stock ones.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I have GR-2's running my Hypercoil 300 lb front 200 lb rear springs. I think they work just fine, they are probably not as good as AGX's but the price is much better. When I replaced my springs and struts the OEM struts that were on the car had no rebound left. I am guessing that yours are the same way. I have not noticed any odd tire wear or problems since the install and the handling is much improved. Let me know if I can answer anythong else.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Yeah... the rebound is horrible in my car. So that's why i want to replace them. So the rebound is ok now w/ the GR2's? I do race it but I ran on these stock struts last time and it wasn't a big deal, only cause I'm still learning so the last thing i'm worried about is sloppy struts. (i'm more worried about the brakes being there when I need them! )


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have gr2's on my car and they work great. definatly better then the stock struts.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *i have gr2's on my car and they work great. definatly better then the stock struts. *


sno.... you have lowering springs? mine are a 1.6" drop i believe.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

save up for AGX's. I have GR2's and im noticing my car's suspension getting worse since I put them on. They are great OEM replacement shocks. btw I have sportlines with the combo.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *save up for AGX's. I have GR2's and im noticing my car's suspension getting worse since I put them on. They are great OEM replacement shocks. btw I have sportlines with the combo. *


Yeah... but sportlines are a whole different can of worms... they lower the car a considerable amound mine are more mild i have a feeling that would make a difference. But i am concerned about the strut not being able to handle my springs.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah the sportlines springs lower the too much and their spring rate is pretty low so the struts take a lot of abuse. What are the spring rates on the H&R springs? I think something that is closer to stock spring rate or higher would be ok. 

There are no rebound problems now with the GR-2's.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

bullfrg said:


> *What are the spring rates on the H&R springs? I think something that is closer to stock spring rate or higher would be ok.*


Interesting! If you go with the setup. let us know how it feels.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You can't wait until you save up $389? How much are you going to save on the GR-2's? Is it going to be worth it when you need to replace them again in a year?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Adam said:


> *You can't wait until you save up $389? How much are you going to save on the GR-2's? Is it going to be worth it when you need to replace them again in a year?  *


389? Cox import right? Well i'll spend around 240. The problem is that i need them by the 23rd cause that's my next track day. I will not have the money by then and if the gr2's work well why not go with them? I don't know what the spring rate is on the H&R's it is similar to the Eibachs. There is a chance i will go with the AGX's still but only if I hear that the GR2's just don't work with a lowered car. So far I haven't heard that.


----------



## 97sentra (Jun 30, 2003)

dude, i have gr-2's with gc coilovers and it is lowered and they work fine on the track. i've already tried it out.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I had GR2's with the Eibach prokit's for several years and worked great for street and the occasional auto-X. Can't wait to install the Hyperco2/AGX combo....

GR2's would be a good replacement strut if you HAVE to do it right now...if you can wait - AGX!

laterz...Jody


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm using GR 2's w/Suspension Techniques 1.5" drop Springs.

I've had them on for over a year & they still ride good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

SentraBoy said:


> *I'm using GR 2's w/Suspension Techniques 1.5" drop Springs.
> 
> I've had them on for over a year & they still ride good. *


ive also had the same setup for over a year and would definately recomend them.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I run AGX's with Tokico springs (156/152#, 1.25") and I find the front rebound dampening insufficient.

I can't imagine GR2's being even remotely acceptable in a competition environment. A large number of people seem to run underdampened cars. Shocks HUGELY affect the handling of the car.

G


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Pleasant surprise...*

Last summer, while replacing my burnt-out clutch, I noticed the words "replacement strut" under the layer or two of dust that had built up on my struts (at least the front ones). I figured the previous owner needed to get them replaced for some reason or another and thought nothing more of them, until today. While replacing my passenger-side half-shaft (it's always somthing, isn't it?), the words "replacement strut" again caught my eye. This time, however, I had been thinking about upgrading my suspension since joining this forum, and decided to check to see exactly what my OEM struts were replaced with. After wiping away the thick layer of heavy, dirty grease (the CV boot had broken while I was away at school and my sister was driving the car  ), I was shocked (no pun intended) to read that my struts have been KYB GR-2s ever since I've had the car! Is it common practice for OEM struts to be replaced with GR-2s or am I just lucky? Since I've got the struts, what springs would anyone recommend for a poorboy street-only setup? (As far as I know I've still got the OEM springs.)


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Pleasant surprise...*



pyrocrickett said:


> *Last summer, while replacing my burnt-out clutch, I noticed the words "replacement strut" under the layer or two of dust that had built up on my struts (at least the front ones). I figured the previous owner needed to get them replaced for some reason or another and thought nothing more of them, until today. While replacing my passenger-side half-shaft (it's always somthing, isn't it?), the words "replacement strut" again caught my eye. This time, however, I had been thinking about upgrading my suspension since joining this forum, and decided to check to see exactly what my OEM struts were replaced with. After wiping away the thick layer of heavy, dirty grease (the CV boot had broken while I was away at school and my sister was driving the car  ), I was shocked (no pun intended) to read that my struts have been KYB GR-2s ever since I've had the car! Is it common practice for OEM struts to be replaced with GR-2s or am I just lucky? Since I've got the struts, what springs would anyone recommend for a poorboy street-only setup? (As far as I know I've still got the OEM springs.) *


GR2's are KYB's direct replacement for the oem nissan struts. The GR2 is just a cool name

Eibach seems to be the choice of many and I hear that the spring rate is lower w/ eibach than my h&r which may be better for you on the street.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> *sno.... you have lowering springs? mine are a 1.6" drop i believe. *


yeah i have eibach sportline coils.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*my setup*

front:
GC's
350 lb/in eibachs
AGX's

rear:
GC's
600 lb/in eibachs
GR2's

i dont have any "floating" probs with my rear suspension....i wonder why


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: my setup*



javierb14 said:


> *front:
> GC's
> 350 lb/in eibachs
> AGX's
> ...


Yeah that's crazy because I know the sentra is mad heavy in the back


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have Eibach Pro-Kits and the GR-2 struts on my B13 since January of 2001. It is a really decent combo for the money. I didn't have the money for AGXs at the time and my stock struts were already blown. A lot of people who have rode in my car like the ride quality and the feel that it gives my car. However, if I had the money back then, I would definitely go with the AGXs.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i've had sportlines and gr2's for a couple years now and they're holding up great. it's not too stiff but not too bouncy. better than stock for sure.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> 389? Cox import right?


www.p-s-t.com
$389 shipped.


----------

